

How to Drink Like a Pro and Maintain Your Professionalism - DanLeavitt
http://danleavitt.com/2012/12/03/how-to-drink-like-a-pro-and-maintain-your-professionalism/

======
desigooner
<< When drinking beer, keep it classy. You can flush your reputation and any
respect you’ve earned down the toilet by ordering a PBR or Keystone Light.
Amstel Light is usually a safe choice. >> One could flush their reputation by
ordering a PBR but not by Amstel Light? You can't be serious with your advice
with stuff like this.

~~~
scrumper
The advice isn't about beer snobbery, it's about fitting in. The author is
spot on with his recommendations.

Amstel Light is an extremely common and perfectly respectable choice for the
mid-ranking employees of my clients and partners when I take them out to a
bar. (Senior decision makers generally get a dinner where it's wine and scotch
all round.) Natty light, PBR and Keystone are not acceptable and will lead to
comments, raised eyebrows and a sense that you don't quite belong.

Edit: It is, of course, all about branding and not a bit about the beer.
Amstel has made themselves 'premium'; PBR did the opposite. If you're a
connoisseur, as your profile says, then you can avoid the issue altogether by
ordering a good craft beer. That's still keeping it classy. You'll just need
to exercise more.

~~~
gazrogers
If you're only drinking because everyone else is drinking you're a sheep.
People who would seriously judge you by what you do or don't drink are not
worth knowing.

~~~
scrumper
The original article, this thread and my comment are all in the context of
business functions. Specifically, taking clients out and attending
conferences. You may not like your clients, but, at times, you are obligated
to spend time with them in order to advance or retain your employment.

Nobody is saying you have to drink light beer, just that if you're going to
drink light beer, pick one that isn't associated with daytime drinking
rednecks and frat houses.

------
srf
This piece leaves out the most important advice for staying respectable when
drinking: EAT. There's a huge difference between 4 drinks on an empty stomach
and 4 drinks on a full stomach.

~~~
scrumper
One thousand times this. And it doesn't count if you eat after the first
drink, and hors d'oeuvres are useless. You need to scarf down a burger, a
couple of slices of bread, some rice, pasta, _anything_ voluminous to line
your stomach BEFORE that first sip. It makes all the difference.

~~~
DanLeavitt
We can simplify it and just say - get some carbs in your stomach before you
take a sip!

------
DanLeavitt
I completely agree with the point about eating but I opted to focus on
drinking behavior and interactions with the hope that people are smart enough
to eat, or not show up dressed like a hobo for that matter. One could argue
that the entire piece is mute because a person should not feel obligated to
drink. In fact there are several celebrities that don't drink at all - Donald
Trump, David Beckham, and Jennifer Lopez to name a few, but that's a
conversation for another time. I merely wanted to draw attention to the fact
that alcohol consumption plays a pivotal role in many business interactions
and you rarely hear anyone emphasize how important it is that a person
representing a company understands how to properly approach these scenarios.

